# Mozilla Firefox 43 64bit



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just read that Mozilla has now made available the download for the 64 bit version of their browser.

Don't know much about it, but for those with 64bit systems, they claim it will run faster (not that I'll notice) and be more secure. Supposedly.

Anyone heard anything about this?

I hate trying new things.


----------

